# The Bet - by Anonymous (~BHM, Feeding, ~MWG)



## BLUEeyedBanshee (May 26, 2008)

_~BHM, Feeding, ~MWG_ -Ginny starts dating skinny guy David, she and her friends make a bet on how much she can get David to gain before Christmas

*The Bet
by Anonymous

(This story has been edited, reformatted and migrated from
the Weight Room Anonymous Alcove archive)​*
When I met Ginny in my senior year in college, I was as skinny as a stick at 6' and 135 pounds. Ginny was also very slender; at 5' 6" tall and only 115 pounds, there was hardly any fat on her body at all, and she earned part of her tuition via modeling gigs during breaks and summer vacation. 

Despite her slender figure however, Ginny loved to cook, and our Friday evenings were often taken up with creating an incredible feast and getting me so full I was ready to explode. 

"Come on, " she would say "just a few more bites!" as she shoveled a huge fourth helping of Thai Chicken and rice on my plate. "Doesn't it smell good?" 

And, as full as I had thought I was, there always seemed to be more room. 

After stuffing me to bursting, we would retire to the bedroom where Ginny would put her arms around my belly and lovingly caress it, purring "I love a man with a full belly!" Yet, because I was running track and biking back and forth to school, I didn't put on any weight, at least until after graduation. 

After we graduated Ginny and I moved in together and had a combined Christmas/house warming party. After putting out an incredible spread and talking for a while, Ginny and a few of her friends retired to her room, while I went next door for a bathroom break. Through the wall, I could hear her friends giggling: 

"Dave is really cute!" 

"He is a dreamboat! But don't you think he's too skinny?" 

"Yeah, his hips are so bony, it's a wonder she doesn't cut herself!" 

"Ginny will take care of that!" the girls started to giggle "Who was that guy you were with... Robert?"

"Didn't he put on around 100 pounds? Last time I saw him he was so fat he could barely walk... looked like he was over 300!" 

"Ginny likes them fat, that's for sure!" 

"I don't know about Dave though... Looks like he'll stay skinny no matter what Ginny feeds him!" 

"No way!" this was Ginny's voice. "You'll see. I'll fatten him up!" 

"You wanna bet, girl? I'll bet you $100 that you can't put 50 pounds on him by Christmas!" 

"$300 says you can't get more than 25 pounds on him!" 

"I'll bet $200 you can't put 30 pounds on him by new year's!" 

"You're on!" Ginny exclaimed. "I know how to fatten a man! I'll bet I can put at least 60 pounds on him by next Christmas... and you'll owe me $600!" Ginny said. 

I must admit I was shocked to overhear the conversation.... Ginny wanted me fat? Well, I would do my best to oblige! Even though I hadn't gained much weight before graduation, my job as a desk clerk in a furniture store made me cut way back on my exercise and with Ginny making bigger and more incredible meals than ever, the weight wasn't long in piling on. 

Around July 4 we have a barbecue and Ginny invited her friends over again. By this time I was up 165 or so, a pretty noticeable gain for a guy who had been at 135 when they last saw me. Most of the added weight went to my belly, which protruded noticeably even when I tried to suck it in. 

As the guests arrived, Ginny was positively beaming, and when her friend Sharon saw me, I thought I saw a smirk cross her face. Sharon was a sultry brunette, and later on as I came out of the bathroom, she brushed by me in the hall, and had to squeeze through. As she brushed by, she squeezed my love handles and gave a little poke to my belly. "Hmmm... you're filling out!" she said. 

As happened the last time, a little later the girls retired to Ginny's room, and once again I went into the bathroom to listen to their conversation. 

"Dave has been filling out! It looks like he's even getting a bit of belly!" 

"He's definitely fattening up!" 

"He is doing real well" Ginny said. "but he's still nowhere near as big as I want him!" 

"You DO like them big, girl!" one of her friends exclaimed. 

"I'll bet by Christmas he'll be fat as a pig!" 

In order to get a head start on cleaning up, I went back to the kitchen and started scrubbing some of the pots and pans. Ginny's friend Rhonda came in to help out, and after we'd worked together a while, my t-shirt got loose, exposing a roll of belly fat beneath it. 

"Hey!" Rhonda said, teasing me. "What's this? You're getting chubby!" 

I blushed. 

"Don't be embarrassed," she said. "I think chubby men are sexy. If you ever want to get that belly REALLY full, give me a call." 

With that, she slipped a card with her phone number down the front of my pants. Although I didn't call, I do admit that the attention was flattering. 

During the summer I continued to gain, although somewhat more slowly due to our outdoor activities. As a result, by the beginning of the fall I had gotten up to 190 pounds. However, with the shortening of the days, my exercise fell off dramatically, and with Ginny adding huge breakfast on to her already enormous dinners and weekend brunches, the pounds really began to pile on. In September, I put on 12 pounds, and in October, 15. By the time Thanksgiving rolled around I had gone over 200 pounds, and I was looking forward to seeing Ginny's friends again. 

During Thanksgiving week Ginny really outdid herself, cooking two 25 pound turkeys, half a refrigerator full of stuffing, candied yams, cranberry sauce, and an assortment of pies, cakes, and cookies that made my mouth water. to make sure that each dish was absolutely perfect, Ginny did a trial run, and of course made me finish off the test servings. As a result, by Thanksgiving day I'd probably had 4 or 5 full thanksgiving stuffings, and had completely outgrown my wardrobe. In order to make sure that I'd have "room to grow" Ginny insisted that I buy all my pants with a 50 inch waistline, even though I had only a 40" waist at the time. Even with a loose shirt, by now my belly had gotten so big that it protruded very noticeably, looking like a basketball under my shirt. 

This time Rhonda came to me in the kitchen, blocked my way and stuck her finger in my belly button "Mmm.. you're getting really chubby, aren't you? Sure you don't want to let me help you fill out?" She then patted my love handles and said: "I've asked Ginny and she says it's ok." 

"Really?" 

"Yup! She said I'd be amazed at how much you can eat!" 

Well, as good as Ginny's cooking was, Rhonda was a pretty incredible feeder. From the minute I set foot in her apartment on Friday night to the moment I left on Sunday night, she kept me eating non-stop. At various points I thought I would explode, but she always eased up, gave me a belly massage or some encouragement, and waited until my moment of fullness subsided, then resumed feeding me. 

When I got home on Sunday night, I felt like a beached whale, and as Ginny slipped her arms around me and surveyed my hugely overstuffed belly, a smile cross her face. "Looks you've been VERY well fed!" she said, poking my belly. 

"Let's get you on the scale." 

I got on the scale, and the dial came to rest at 252, representing another 12 pounds! "Wow!" Ginny said. "What did she feed you?" 

"Rhonda kept me eating non-stop, even feeding me in the middle of the night." 

"Sounds like we'll have to start some snacks to your diet... wouldn't want you to feel deprived" Ginny said. 

From that point on, Ginny noticeably increased her efforts, adding a midnight and 4 AM feeding to those incredible breakfasts, dinners, and brunches. With Christmas coming on, Ginny began a furious baking spree, and like all of her culinary concoctions, the results inevitably made their way to my waistline. By Christmas day I was up to 285 pounds, and after my weigh-in, Ginny pulled out a Santa Claus Suit and asked me to try it on. 

To my shock, the pants were so tight that I could not get them up over my belly. As a result they hung so low that it barely covered my huge backside let alone my love handles and belly. Ginny got me a little red vest that covered up somewhat, yet still left little to the imagination. Then she began to feed me Christmas cookies and other sweets up until the moment the guests arrived. As a result by the time people started to show up I was as stuffed as I had ever been, and my belly was taught and spilling over the waistband. 

Since I was somewhat embarrassed at my skimpy costume, I remained in the back of the apartment until Ginny called for me. "Dave, come out here and say hello to everyone!" I waddled out from the back, making sure to put on my beard and hat. As I came out into the living room, I could see several of Ginny's friends break into a grin. Rhonda and Sharon in particular seemed pleased to see me. 

"Dave, you remember, Sharon, don't you?" Ginny said. 

"Sure." I said. "We met at the July 4 barbecue." Ginny went off to mingle with several of the other guests. 

"Yes," Sharon said. "I remember squeezing by you in the hall." I blushed. 

"Don't be embarrassed" she said. "Ginny's been feeding you, hasn't she?" 

"Yes, she has" I said. 

"Well, she's doing a great job. That suit looks like it's getting kind of tight!" 
Sharon giggled, poking my love handles. 

"Though it gives us all a good view!" Rhonda chirped in, grabbing my love handles from behind. I was so embarrassed, that I excused myself and went back to kitchen. 

Ginny came by and took me by the hand. "Honey, don't get so flustered... they mean well." Ginny said.

"It's just that sometimes I wonder if they're making fun of me for getting so fat." 

"Sharon and Rhonda aren't like that honey. They both really like fat guys. 
Some of their boyfriends were absolutely HUGE." 

"They've been coming on to me something awful." 

"They're just teasing you, honey. I've known them both for years. Don't worry about it." 

"OK." 

"I've got something else we should talk about. Back when we first met, Sharon, Rhonda and I made a bet..." 

"About how fat you would get me?"

"Yes, how did you know?" 

"I was in the bathroom next to our bedroom, and overheard the conversation!" 

"So you've known all along?" 

"Yup!" 

"Well, today is the weigh-in day. After the other guests have gone, will you come back to the bedroom for the ceremony?" 

"Sure honey." 

I was in the kitchen cleaning up when I heard Ginny's voice. "David, can you come to the bedroom?" When I went back there, I found Rhonda, Sharon and a few other friends gathered around a doctor's scale. Ginny sidled up to me and put her hand around my waist.

"Back last Christmas when David and I met, many of you wondered how I could possibly be attracted to a skinny guy. Well, as you can all see now, David isn't skinny anymore." 

There was lots of laughter. "Back when we first met, David only 135 pounds. As you call see, he's considerably bigger now." 

"I'll say!" Rhonda exclaimed. 

"To prove to you just how good a cook I am, David has agreed to a weigh-in." I mounted the scale, and Ginny adjusted the weights until the scale finally balanced at 335 pounds.

"Wow, two hundred pounds, exactly!" Ginny exclaimed. 

"Here's to the next two hundred pounds!" Rhonda exclaimed. Everyone started to clap.


----------



## Observer (May 27, 2008)

Bump after edit


----------

